# are they answering in SE ND yet?



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

are the toms answering the calls and coming in around SE north dakota yet?


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

dont know about SE ND, but i know may dad took a nice tom monday moring by calling it in near langdon(NE ND) so....


----------

